# motores



## Kasha

Tengo un par de dudas sobre un texto de motores y por más que le doy vueltas no lo entiendo.

1: but in this case, all of the work done getting the current to flow remains in the current.
No sé si quiere decir que: Pero en este caso, todo le trabajo para hacer que fluya la corriente permanecerá en dicha corriente.

2:When the motor is not under load, it drwas only enough current to overcome friction and heat losses.
No sé si quiere decir que: Cuando el motor no está suficientemente cargado, sólo obtiene  la corriente necesaria para superar la fricción y las pérdidas de calor.

Muchas gracias de antemano, tengo que entregar el texto hoy y por más vueltas que le doy a estas frases no me aclaro :S


----------



## joseluisblanco

2: Cuando el motor no está bajo carga (o sea, está trabajando en vacío), sólo *consume* la corriente necesaria para superar la fricción y las pérdidas por calor.

La 1 no la entiendo, lo siento.


----------



## RIU

Hola Kasha, 

La primera tengo mis dudas, quizás con la primera parte de la frase...

... pero en este caso, todo el trabajo hecho a través de la corriente para mover (el motor) _permanece en la corriente (?)_.

La segunda:

Cuando el motor no está bajo carga, solo consume la corriente necesaria para superar la fricción y pérdidas por calor.

A ver si algún nativo nos lo aclara mejor...


----------



## garabatos

1.Pero en este caso, todo el trabajo hecho consiguiendo que la corriente fluya, permanece en la corriente.

2.Cuando el motor no esta suficientemente cargado, obtiene unicamente suficiente energia para superar la friccion y las perdidas de calor.


----------



## Kasha

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Me habéis ayudado mucho.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Perdón, Kasha y garabatos, pero es incorrecto traducir _cuando el motor no esta suficientemente cargado_. Lo correcto es _cuando el motor no está bajo carga, _o bien _cuando el motor funciona en vacío (más correcto), _dado que ése es el sentido de la frase.


----------



## lazarus1907

Kasha said:


> 1: but in this case, all of the work done getting the current to flow remains in the current.


Esta frase no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de la física. Estoy de acuerdo con joseluisblanco en que no se dice "cargado".


----------



## joseluisblanco

Creo que tal vez si Kasha amplía el contexto de la frase, tal vez ayude. A mí se me ocurre que puede hablar de algo relacionado con corrientes estacionarias, (hipótesis) 'pero en este caso, el trabajo necesario para mantener a la corriente circulando se conserva en su misma circulación', o sea que hace falta energía para que circule la corriente, pero esto no debe ser considerado un consumo, dado que sucede en el arranque y luego "se devuelve" en el apagado. Esto es sólo una especulación.


----------



## Kasha

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que los últimos cambios me ha dado tiempo de enviarlos antes de que le llege el texto al cliente pero ya no me da tiempo de arreglar nada más. Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda, el texto estaba muy mal escrito en inglés y me ha costado mucho entenderlo :s


----------



## garabatos

Gracias, por las correcciones. Pero hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, hablamos de traducciones de textos que es el punto del foro, ¿no?. No que hay que ser especialista en fisícas.
Pero de todas formas,..siempre se aprende, es lo importante.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## RIU

lazarus1907 said:


> Esta frase no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista de la física. Estoy de acuerdo con joseluisblanco en que no se dice "cargado".



Creo que es discutible, pues las prubas de los motores se realizan en bancos de carga, con lo que decir que el motor trabaja sin carga es igual de correcto que en vacío.



garabatos said:


> Pero hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, hablamos de traducciones de textos que es el punto del foro, ¿no?. No que hay que ser especialista en fisícas.



¿Va a leer el texto que entre todos pretendemos traducir un purista de la lengua o un técnico que tiene que utilizar el motor? Creo que hay que agradecer que cada uno aporte el giro lingüístico específico que haga que la traducción sea lo más real posible.


----------



## garabatos

Me refería a que si el texto a traducir, no está redactado o explicado correctamente (el original). Lo que intentamos es hacer la interpretación del mismo, no las correciones en cuestión de leyes físicas del supuesto escrito.


----------



## RIU

garabatos said:


> Me refería a que si el texto a traducir, no está redactado o explicado correctamente (el original). Lo que intentamos es hacer la interpretación del mismo, no las correciones en cuestión de leyes físicas del supuesto escrito.



Ah, vale, no te había entendido.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Creo que hay un tiempo para todo. El sentido del foro ciertamente es el de poder hacer traducciones y demás, pero se involucran casi todos los aspectos del lenguaje, como lo cultural, lo científico-técnico (como en este thread) y aún la necesidad de reconstruir el posible sentido perdido de la frase original. Esa mezcla no siempre es fácil de manejar, pero creo que lo bueno de este foro es que convoca a gente que se acerca lo más posible al sentido ideal de poder traducir sin traicionar.


----------



## garabatos

Me alegra que se hayan arreglado los malentendidos. Gracias por contestar.
Saluditos,


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gracias a Uds. Nos vemos en otro thread.


----------

